
Ask HN: Projects for social good? - vinni2
I am a university professor but I feel deeply unhappy that I am not working on any of the real world problems. I work on machine learning and distributed systems to some extent. But I feel I am wasting my time solving problems which could either benefit big companies or irrelevant for anyone. What can I do to make the world a better place with all the talent and time I have. I also have number of students who can help me in these projects while earning their credits.
======
tapiok
Please check merit.world and see if it is something that might interest you.
Ideally the system (which has been successfully tested "in vivo" with ~ 1000
participants) should be implemented as a decentralized app and AI would be
useful to detect abuse. More use cases might crop up down the road. Use the
contact info on the site if you want to get in touch.

------
anotheryou
I got a related question: how well do you manage a good work/life/doing-good
balance?

\- working on something interesting

\- working to earn money

\- working on something for greater good

\- having time to rest, learn and for my partner, friends and family (for me
that means having to work less than 5 days/week)

I managed to get to a 4 day work week. Though I'm now not sure If I can keep
that privileged while changing jobs (as a product manager, or anyone with
"lead" or "manager" in the title it seems harder to get this from the get go).

------
yesenadam
Thanks to HN I just discovered this website, which may be right up your alley.
It seems the guy is involved in a lot of the sorts of things you mean.

[https://chrisalbon.com/](https://chrisalbon.com/)

[https://chrisalbon.com/about/chris_albon/](https://chrisalbon.com/about/chris_albon/)

~~~
vinni2
Thanks for the link. One obvious suggestion I often get is working on health
and medical domain. But one issue in this domain is lack of publicly available
data. Unless you have special deals with hospitals or health authorities
bootstrapping research in this direction is hard.

------
fulafel
Machine learning probably has applications in NGOs that you feel sympathetic
towards? You could work with them outside or inside your academic role.

